# Generator Ramps



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well a while back Herbicidal mentioned he built a set of ramps for his generator and I liked that idea lot. Last Saturday when I picked up the F350 I knew they were a must have item now. The tailgate is much higher on the F350 than it was on the Avalanche so any idea of dead lifting it was out of the question.

So I picked up two diamond plate 10" ramp brackets, two 2x8 boards and four 1x2 boards. They come predrilled though I added an extra screw since the two predrilled holes were on the outer edges. I used 2x8 boars, the routed the edges out so a 1x2 could sit down inside the board, which helps keep the generator in the track but without hitting the bottom of the generator.

I cut the foot of the board at an angle to help reduce the lip on the ground, and then notched the top by the brackets so the generator wouldn't rub on the boards when rolling down the ramp. More photos, for those that are interested are located here.


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

Now all you need is a winch (and I don't mean a Pirate's female aquaintance) to get it up the ramps Just kidding, but you're right. Your new truck does have a high tailgate. I've lifted my Honda Eu3000is a few times into the back of my Tundra. I don't think I'll try it again. It weighs about 135lbs and It'd be a shame to ruin the trip before it started by hurting my back. That's what friends & neighbors are for.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Vdub 4000w Honda solution....


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Y,

Nice job!!
















I am a little concerned at how clean and empty your garage is, wish I could say the same for mine.

Oh well, nice Mod.

Kevin


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Nice job Y-Guy! I didn't know there are ramp brackets available.







In fact it didn't even cross my mind to look! I'm glad you were able to improve on my design. The cutout area at the top of the ramp is something I need to do also so that the bottom of the generator doesn't scrape as it enters the truck bed. For the finishing touch, apply your favorite wood stain, seal it and you are good to go!









Vdub - no one that has a pointy hat like that is riding in my truck!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I share hurricane's concern. a clean garage is a sign of something but I can't remember the last time I saw one so it seems I've forgotten what it was. I may have lost it int he garage somewhere - what was I talking about?

Oh yeah - an orderly mind. Yup, I'd be careful.

Nice ramps. I was down at the Honda store yesterday (a long story involving a lawnmower, a teenager, and the procedure for checking oil







) and looked at their generator line after buying the new mower. That EU3000is superquiet unit looks pretty nice but I'm going to stick with the idea of the twin EU2000i.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

My last TT had a generator mounted on the rear bumper. The previous owner had a platform welded up and permanently mounted the generator, but one could just as easily build one to hold the generator while traveling. Another alternative to loading/unloading a generator in your truck bed.

Just a thought, Glenn


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Garage (GA-Raj): a place to put all the stuff you can't find anywhere else to put, but you know you will need it again. Also used to occasionally park cars.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Gotta side with Y on this one, the garage is for the car. Or maybe he just pushed all the junk to the other side, out of the picture................yeah, that's it, no need to panic guys









Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

You guys are too funny. Yep I'm pretty AR about a clean garage, my dad raised me that way I guess - everything has a place. Drives me up the wall when it gets messy, for me the garage is for the cars. Luckily when we built this house we built a lot of storage and even storage above the garage.

Glenn for a small generator that could work but the weights of these 3000s is to much I think and at their cost I wouldn't risk carrying it on my bumper. Back of the truck is going to work great for me.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Garage definition:

For Dad - a place to store the cars and his tools
For Mom - a place to throw anything that doesn't belong in the house, draws a line at raw garbage - will sometimes set it upright on stationary tools to keep the floor uncluttered, especially if it is a wet bucket
For Daughter - a place where HER car is going to magically apear, right Dad? Oh, and a place to throw stuff Mom says put away, including raw garbage, and with an 'open door and toss' method of delivery.
For Son - a place for mud, critters, old boards, dead possums, muddy bikes, muddy shoes, muddy pants, muddy tools, muddy hoses, bricks, sticks, jars, muddy jars, jars with critters, jars with dead mice,broken jars, jars with broken jars inside, wire tangles, tumble weeds, giant tree leaves, neighbor kid's toys, boxes, muddy boxes, plant containers, dry dirt, sand, candy wrappers, old newspapers, and 18 pairs of muddy tennis shoes that can't possibly be thrown out because they are still 'good'. But he leaves his bicycle out in the rain.

Reagerding the ramps - they seem pretty steep and although it beats a dead lift, how easy is ot to get that Yamaha up the ramp? Lots of wrestling?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Y....
I can see I need a bigger garage! Maybe you could host the NBA playoffs sometime?

Vdub...too funny!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Proper garage usage;


----------

